# Spilled paint on epoxy



## StinkyPete (Aug 28, 2008)

I accidentally spilled a little paint on my epoxied floor and I am not sure how to get it up. I didn't wanna use anything I am not supposed to, so I came here first. How can I clean up the paint without ruining my floor?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 30, 2008)

If the floor has a Clear topseal you should be able to just 'pop' it off with your fingernail.

IF you have just the 'DIY' stuff from the box stores and NO topseal, then I would 'try' something like "GOOF OFF". Just test a small area in an inconspicuous spot first.


----------



## bennyd (Nov 26, 2014)

I wish I would have seen this sooner. But for future reference, for an epoxy floor, my first instinct would say a good spill absorbent. I swear by SpillFix.   Something like it would be even better because the soft, coconut husk based doesn?t scrape the floor like a normal clay absorbent would.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 27, 2014)

I would want to know what base paint was spilled. If the floor was truly finished with a two part epoxy, it should be impervious to most anything.


----------

